

Announcing O’Reilly’s New Book: “NGINX: A Practical Guide to High Performance” - stevencorona
https://www.nginx.com/blog/announcing-oreillys-new-book-nginx-a-practical-guide-to-high-performance/

======
aaronem
Of note: they're giving away free copies in exchange for contact info.

~~~
wzy
Plus, it's only a sample of the first 5 chapters.

~~~
aaronem
Welp. That's what I get for not opening the PDF yet, I guess.

